# New tuna tubes delivered



## MSViking

I have been wanting a set of tuna tubes to use around the rigs in the summer months for some time now. I have considered making my own and or buying either a set of transom mount tubes or the deck tank type. I decided to go with Live Bait Larry's transom mount tubes. They are easily removable (giant plus) as I will only have them attached when BIG game fishing. They will easily attach directly to my saltwater raw water pump. I am very impressed with their quality as they are "over built"! They also came with a neat smaller tube insert to allow for more "normal" size baits. Each tube is 24"x8" and will hold a tuna up to 20lbs or much smaller with the inserts. The whole set up "hangs" on six small bolts that permanently attach the transom. If I catch anything with the bait from these tubes it will be a whopper!


----------



## Xiphius

Nice addition, those getting installed on the Viking or YF?


----------



## MSViking

Plan is to have them on the Viking this month! Might use them before summer to find a 150# + YF lurking around the rigs!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

Nice looking tubes. What kind of pump do you have for them?


----------



## ADRENALINE

I've had my eye on a pair as well. Will your washdown have enough flow for three tubes??


----------



## MSViking

My raw /seawater pump is huge general purpose centrifugal pump its as large as my pool pump, but untilled I try it out I wont know for sure. Live bait Larry says pump needs to be able to fill tube in 25sec. At that rate he says your bait should last most if not all if the day. I ordered them with the adjustable manifolds to be able to tweak the flow if need be.


----------



## Head Kned

If they are not "on" or engaged with the pump, I assume the salt hose is still ready to go right. I want get some on my Sea Vee for the same reason. You jig up smallish tuna all night, but when it's time to bridle one no where in sight.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Can I come sometime?


----------



## MSViking

Correct. my salt water hose has a turn off feature at the spigot. The hose will simply run out the hawse pipe to the inlet of the tubes when needed.

Woody: Not sure, Jamie says she put you in "Boat time out"?? Ha ha!

Robert


----------



## Head Kned

MSYellowfin said:


> Correct. my salt water hose has a turn off feature at the spigot. The hose will simply run out the hawse pipe to the inlet of the tubes when needed.
> 
> Woody: Not sure, Jamie says she put you in "Boat time out"?? Ha ha!
> 
> Robert


I did not realize you got a bigger boat, I doubt my raw water pump will work or keep up with the flow needed for these tubes. There is great article on water flow/ pump capacity in Marlin magazine a month or 2 ago. It actually gives you the math needed to make sure you have the right pump. If I do it I will just plumb it with the right pump.


----------



## MSViking

It's def. going to take some experimenting to figure out the flow rates needed. I image 99% of the time the third tube won't even be on. Reality is most of the live baiting we do is such that once the bait is caught it goes right back out on a circle hook, negating the need for the tubes, that's why I never put them on the Yellowfin.


----------



## team_A_II

Speaking of which.... I am selling my set of tuna tubes. It is a live bait larry deck tank and has 6 tubes built in. Its only two seasons old... just replacing it with transom mounted tubes to clear up some much needed deck space. PM me if your interested


----------



## my lynn

Are the tubes still available? I am interested in that kind of set up.


----------

